# Pipe Stingers??



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

What is the purpose of a "pipe stinger"??? 

Thanks


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I believe I know, I will be corrected if I am wrong.
The idea is that it acts as a "filter" of sorts, keeping moisture and debris from going up the stem to one's mouth... its effectiveness is debatable.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a piece of metal inserted into a pipe to make cleaning more difficult, & to eventually drive you insane.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> It's a piece of metal inserted into a pipe to make cleaning more difficult, & to eventually drive you insane.


 That was my assumption.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

It forces condensation, providing a dryer and cooler smoke..................... supposedly


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> It forces condensation, providing a dryer and cooler smoke..................... supposedly


This^....but on pipes where I could remove it with damage to the pipe, I have done so. Makes the draw so much easier, which in turn reduces the chance of bite.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> This^....but on pipes where I could remove it with damage to the pipe, I have done so. Makes the draw so much easier, which in turn reduces the chance of bite.


Same here. The stinger came into being in the era when there was a movement to build the better mousetrap, or in this case, the better pipe. The stinger, brylon, The Pipe, replacement bowls, metal pipes, carburators and so on and so forth but in the end it seems maybe some of the older pipe makers had already perfected the idea :lol: Imagine that!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Same here. The stinger came into being in the era when there was a movement to build the better mousetrap, or in this case, the better pipe. The stinger, brylon, The Pipe, replacement bowls, metal pipes, carburators and so on and so forth but in the end it seems maybe some of the older pipe makers had already perfected the idea :lol: Imagine that!


Don't get me wrong, there are some pipes which I have with threaded style stingers which smoke quite well. It's all in the execution.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I have heard that the stinger can be cut off...Is this true???


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Most can be pulled straight out with a pair of pliers from my experience.


----------



## yvesmary (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an older Sasieni that had a stinger. I just pulled it out with pliers as Chase said. It makes it a lot easier to clean and doesn't affect its performance.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

My Bruyere had a stinger; I took it out because it made the draw too hard. My Yello-bole on the other hand I left it in because it's so short it helps keep it a cool smoke and doesn't interfere with the draw.


----------

